

Ask HN: Recommendations for secure browsing? - Athtar

Given recent news like this, http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/07/undeletable-cookie, I have been thinking about ways to secure my browsing.<p>what do other HNers do? Any suggestions on how I can improve my browsing habits?
======
scorpioxy
I don't know if being that paranoid is healthy, unless the government or the
mob is trying to get you. In which case, there are easier ways to do so
besides tracking your browsing habits.

Having said that, maybe you can try browsing on a VM that you can reset via
snapshots.

------
sdfjkl
GlimmerBlocker (Mac) is a filtering proxy that lets you do just about anything
(including filtering headers) to your browsers conversation with a webserver.

<http://glimmerblocker.org/>

Also (in case you haven't already done so), disable Flash or use ClickToFlash.

